# tires or tracks for snow



## plow jockey (Dec 20, 2009)

im buying new skidsteer to replace my 60xt was wanting to move up 2 track machine use it in dirt more than snow but will use some more in snow because new machine will have a full cab. am i totally screwed with tracks? we dont have the snow some get up north but it could be used a little.any suggestions. looking at t-300 or a 450ct.what u think?


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

If your always in the dirt get tracks for snow you want tires! With all your money just buy two. Just put one in the girl friends name!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a T-300 and it is okay at best in the snow. I hear that Bobcat track machines are not as good in snow as the competition. I have been hearing that the alternating lug pattern on the tracks are not the best for snow. But I will put mine up against anything in the dirt and mud. She is a beast during the spring and fall wet seasons!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

plow jockey;1016945 said:


> im buying new skidsteer to replace my 60xt was wanting to move up 2 track machine use it in dirt more than snow but will use some more in snow because new machine will have a full cab. am i totally screwed with tracks? we dont have the snow some get up north but it could be used a little.any suggestions. looking at t-300 or a 450ct.what u think?


you get track machine.


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

tires i hate bobcat track machines in the snow unless you get those bridgestone tracks other then that i used a t300 one night and wanted to put a bullet thru my head lol jk but i like my 2 speed tire machine any day


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Perform a search on this subject. There are numerous threads on this subject.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

actually truth be told if you do a search you have to go way back to find any that are useful. almost everyone of these in the last year or two that gets started only has a handfull of useless posts before they fall off the radar! I know this because I did do a search about week ago when this thread first popped up.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

if you have hills forget the tracks, "been down that road" slid to the bottom and had to change my shorts. I have a s300 with single spaced "D" ring chains. it rocks, chains are $250 each

Dont get a tracked skidder, I have VTS tracks for my 300, with the dozer blade on the front, its perforns just a little under a cat D4....Change out time is about 2-4hrs depending on if the stud holes line up or not and how many people are helping. the tracks are EXPENSIVE, I think retail is $18k this year.. but the bobcat is awesome with them


----------

